# Offroad Shop Suggestions



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

I have a Suzuki Samurai that I would like to do a spring over axle lift and a couple other things like bumpers, light bar etc..


Im looking for recommendations for a shop that does this type of work. Im in Laporte area but can haul it to wherever needed.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Just about any shop or shadetree mechanic can do all of that. 

Bring it over.
I built the crawler in my avatar in my shop.

Have built several samurais. The JP eater jeep spring conversion is awesome. But the lift you are wanting is also.an easy cheap lift.


----------



## truckdavey (Jun 15, 2015)

*Samuri*

I own Nelson's Truck and Tire in Pleasanton TX. If you're still looking for a place give me a call. 830-569-6464


----------

